# Pyradors?



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We have a full blooded black lab and a full blooded pyranese that has breed and she had puppies they will be 2 weeks old Tuesday..They are adorable it was her first whelping she had 9 one had passed when i found them then we had 3 very tiny ones that passed the next day we have 5 very fat healthy littlw pups .. My question is has anybody owned a pyrador or know anything about them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to post pictures!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Love em


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

ooo I like the one with perfect eye paches!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I will get better pics tomorrow of them separate


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

My sweeties


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Love his markings


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Update on the pyrador pups..We sold all but one male we decided to keep ..So far he has a more laid back nature than Pyrenees pups not so hyper he did take the lab chewing habit lol but he is so sweet ..we had to put our black lab down he was real old and got hit and its just took him down fast..will post pic and friend gave a us a choc lab pup so we have other lab


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Here is some pics


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry about your black lab, it's never easy  Both the babies are so cute!:inlove: The next pup I'm going to get is going to be a lab! I love the little hyper guys!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

He is really hyper lol i havent had a lab pup in a while


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

They are both lovely


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

New pic


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Growing fast!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

He is one of the sweetest puppies i have ever had ..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So we finally decided to try ranger in the doe pen..he had been in before just a few days at a time..so he has been in there about 2 months and has done well they all adapted good wasnt sure how his protective trait would be..Well when we started breeding I let the buck in and ranger was at the other end of the pen and he heard all the loud vocal commotion and came to check it out and boy did he give that buck a fright chased him in the barn and barked like crazy he would run sniff the girls and go bark at the buck run back and sniff them again would not let him out of the barn till he was sure he wasnt hurting them ..He passed my test he did great!


----------

